# Geigerrig 1200 Hydration Pack - $70 Black Friday



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Geigerrig Rig 1200 Hydration Pack in Black | Overstock.com

I have one of these and they rock, but are spendy. Saw this on Overstock and thought I'd share with my fellow riders in case you've been thinking of it but didn't want to drop that much coin. Great pack! :thumbsup:


----------

